# Liquid Smooth 3.2 Transparent Status Bar patch?



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone know were i can find one for this rom?


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd like one too

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

+100


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> Does anyone know were i can find one for this rom?


OK, I downloaded the ROM, pulled the SystemUI and Framework-Res and ran the zdune patcher to get you a transparent status bar. Enjoy.

Statusbar Patch (Liquid smooth transparent status bar):
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10943761/apps/statusbar_patch%28liquid%20smooth%20transparent%29.zip

Statusbar Undo Patch (Liquid smooth transparent status bar):
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10943761/apps/statusbar_undo%28liquid%20smooth%20transparent%29.zip

Do a nandroid first, flash the statubar patch like you would a rom via recovery, reboot and enjoy. If you don't like it for any reason you can flash the statusbar undo patch to return to where you were prior, or restore you nandroid. If you want a centered clock, let me know and I can do that as well.

*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't work. but maybe its because of launcher? not sure if launcher pro supports transparent status bar?


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

smoody said:


> Don't work. but maybe its because of launcher? not sure if launcher pro supports transparent status bar?


To see the transparency you'd have to use a transparent theme, something like this: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kgill7.theme.NakedSimplicity#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLmtnaWxsNy50aGVtZS5OYWtlZFNpbXBsaWNpdHkiXQ..

I've never used liquid's roms so I have no idea if themes are even supported, but without it, it's doubtful you'd see the transparency.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> To see the transparency you'd have to use a transparent theme, something like this: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kgill7.theme.NakedSimplicity#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLmtnaWxsNy50aGVtZS5OYWtlZFNpbXBsaWNpdHkiXQ..
> 
> I've never used liquid's roms so I have no idea if themes are even supported, but without it, it's doubtful you'd see the transparency.


Cool thanks for the help!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Cool thanks for the help!
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


No problem, let me know how it works.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome!!! thank you for this u rock!


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> Awesome!!! thank you for this u rock!


I assume it worked ok for you?

*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> I assume it worked ok for you?
> 
> *insert clever tag line here*


havent tried it just yet downloaded, still on a sense rom trying to find a reason to get off right now lol.


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

hotelmrrsn said:


> To see the transparency you'd have to use a transparent theme, something like this: https://market.andro...XBsaWNpdHkiXQ..
> 
> I've never used liquid's roms so I have no idea if themes are even supported, but without it, it's doubtful you'd see the transparency.


Liquid Smooth has t-mobile theme chooser built in.

So what exactly does your file do if I need to install a transparent theme in which I could have installed without your file? not following


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

smoody said:


> Liquid Smooth has t-mobile theme chooser built in.
> 
> So what exactly does your file do if I need to install a transparent theme in which I could have installed without your file? not following


Most ROMS don't support transparency in the status bar, so even if you install a "transparent" theme; like the one i linked above, the status bar would continue to show up as solid black. The file I uploaded simply allows enables the transparency. I take zero credit for the process, you can see a video of how it works over at Zdune's patcher here: http://zdune.mod2xtreme.com/android/tweaks.php


----------

